# "Quick little jobs"-Yea right



## LNW (May 2, 2009)

Here are a few photo's of the typical nightmare jobs!! Started out with toilet not setting right. One thing lead to another. :detective: First layer not to bad. Second layer Holy Crap. Found someone had added new floor over old rotten sub floor. Of course that made toilet flange lower than floor. Water had been leaking for a year or 2. Caused considerable damage!! 
Went from a toilet repair to major in a few hours! Had that sneaky feeling it was going to be bad! O'well at least now it will be done correctly!:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Those turds need a seatbelt for that wild ride. That is a mobile home right?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi there...
Nice to meet you...
How about posting an into?:whistling2:

Building trades huh?


----------



## SPENCE (Sep 12, 2008)

I say burn it down


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

wow that is scary!


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Those turds need a seatbelt for that wild ride. That is a mobile home right?


 It looks as if those turds are being asked to defy gravity. Am I seeing this right?:blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No, you not seeing it right. The line on top of the toilet line is dumping into an unseen sideoutlet santee with the toilet. Gotta love mobils


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

on second look I think the mystery fitting is a combo laying down with a 3"x2" bushing in the top leg.


----------

